# My new car



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Just a couple, well 4. Pictures of my new car.
It's a 407 136 hdi GT saloon.
Front and rear parking sensors, cruise, 17" alloys, heated/electric leather, Sat nav, Multimedia player with storage, glovebox aux inputs for video, Climate and aircon, Phone with SMS and emergency call features. Overall she's tidy, couple of little bits but nothing I'm sure I can't tackle myself. 34k and 1 owner.
I do need some leather cleaner though, I think the dealer wiped it with something and it's a touch smeary.








Any mean comments from RP will deleted


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow , congrats to you mate . Nice ride , I bet you ll take care of it real well !


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

sprocketser said:


> Wow , congrats to you mate . Nice ride , I bet you ll take care of it real well !


Thank's mate, she is a bit lovely.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Very nice. I used the beaver car care leather cleaner , works very well.


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Like those seats!:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Kiashuma said:


> Very nice. I used the beaver car care leather cleaner , works very well.


Thanks, I shall look in to it as I have never had any leather worth having a dedicated cleaner for.



Mr A4 said:


> Like those seats!:thumb:


I like them a lot, they're what sold it to me lol.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Fully kitted out, leather looks very nice. Great buy buy the sounds of it, looks great.
Been looking at these since I saw your mpg in the 406.
Either way Im getting a hdi engined car next, ford or Peugeot anyway


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

i general don't do french but thats nice looking motor.

Good value?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I know where you live! :lol:

Looks nice mate, If you want I could come round one day and clean the leather I have all the stuff to it.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

New box of cheese eh? 

Nice leather though, matches your purse


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> New box of cheese eh?
> 
> Nice leather though, matches your purse


Can't you do any better than that?.......:lol:

Nice car Puggy.........:thumb:

How big is your drive.....


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ooh red inside 

Enjoy it


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

neilos said:


> Can't you do any better than that?.......:lol:
> 
> Nice car Puggy.........:thumb:
> 
> How big is your drive.....


Ok ok, the electrics on your french cheese box are shot already aaannd it needs a new tractor engine to move those castor wheels 

Oh and it smells of garlic and openly surrenders itself to any pikey 

Did you not notice the pub across the road too? :doublesho


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

possul said:


> Fully kitted out, leather looks very nice. Great buy buy the sounds of it, looks great.
> Been looking at these since I saw your mpg in the 406.
> Either way Im getting a hdi engined car next, ford or Peugeot anyway


This one did 67.8mpg on the 220 mile run home 



Bigstuff said:


> i general don't do french but thats nice looking motor.
> 
> Good value?


Thanks, I paid 4540 cash, plus 1850 for my old one. It was up for £6599.



Scrim-1- said:


> I know where you live! :lol:
> 
> Looks nice mate, If you want I could come round one day and clean the leather I have all the stuff to it.


Haha, I'm not sure if that's a good thing 
I actaully now have some leather cleaner and conditioner, the Mrs bless her bought me some after work earlier.
Thanks for the offer anyway chap.



RisingPower said:


> New box of cheese eh?
> 
> Nice leather though, matches your purse


Fairly new box of cheese. I'll take that as a compliment 



neilos said:


> Can't you do any better than that?.......:lol:
> 
> Nice car Puggy.........:thumb:
> 
> How big is your drive.....


Cheers, that's just the front. It's as big round the back too 



SteveTDCi said:


> Ooh red inside
> 
> Enjoy it


Ta


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks spot on mate. Leather looks awesome


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Looks spot on mate. Leather looks awesome


Cheers old boy, I'll take you for a spin on Thursday


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Cheers old boy, I'll take you for a spin on Thursday


nice one bud see you then :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> nice one bud see you then :thumb:


Just behave yourself!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Cheers old boy, I'll take you for a spin on Thursday


Oy! What about me? 

Oh right, yeah, we're christening the leather tonight......


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Oy! What about me?
> 
> Oh right, yeah, we're christening the leather tonight......


Just not too late, don't forget about your curfew


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice motor... Now see why you were rather excited muchly the other night.

Slight envy until i can get my Octyblavia next year!!!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Sirmally2 said:


> Very nice motor... Now see why you were rather excited muchly the other night.
> 
> Slight envy until i can get my Octyblavia next year!!!


Thanks, although I'm too old for getting excited haha


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

PugIain said:


> Thanks, although I'm too old for getting excited haha


thats what your missus says isnt it? :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> thats what your missus says isnt it? :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


She does, so I hear, not that I listen..


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> She does, so I hear, not that I listen..


I don't think you're too old :argie: 

Though i'm still not sure about red leather, it's a bit too kinky for me


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Not poserish enough for me  actually a female relative has one of these in a 2.4l in a plum sort of colour and they are quite nice tbh. Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> I don't think you're too old :argie:
> 
> Though i'm still not sure about red leather, it's a bit too kinky for me


And heres me thinking you were in to kink..



Jammy J said:


> Not poserish enough for me  actually a female relative has one of these in a 2.4l in a plum sort of colour and they are quite nice tbh. Enjoy :thumb:


Thanks


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Just discovered by pressing the end of the light stalk you can input voice commands (in English before any smart comments )
...read the owners manual? Me? Never..


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Bartl said:


> Very nice


Thanks 
It's nicer now, the leather isn't as shiney and smeary.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Thanks
> It's nicer now, the leather isn't as shiney and smeary.


What did you use to clean the leather?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Kiashuma said:


> What did you use to clean the leather?


Meguairs stuff. The mrs bought me it. Work it in with a nail brush and buff it off, seemed to work well enough for my meagre needs 










The pressy squirty top is crap though!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Meguairs stuff. The mrs bought me it. Work it in with a nail brush and buff it off, seemed to work well enough for my meagre needs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff, I used a soft unused shoe polishing brush to clean mine. You will need to put some pics up of it all cleaned.

Like the Peugeots, brother in law has a 308 sw, I went on the test drive when he went to buy it very nice for the money.


----------

